# Post your piercings!



## Nails (Jun 1, 2008)

Couldn't see this thread but we have a tatts thread and I know people have piercings here so time to show them off. 

This is a pretty terrible OP coz my only major body piercings are my nipples! So I can't post them...but show off yours and tell us about ones you want!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## bebs (Jun 1, 2008)

.. I cant really post most of mine either sadly


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 2, 2008)

HAHA...me either


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 3, 2008)

lmao...this is toooo funny!


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 3, 2008)

Can't post mine either.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't have them anymore but thought I'd post mine anyways. I had my monroe, lip, and tongue.


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

nose! getting pierced, i love this picture hahaha





nose and monroe!





i'm in the middle of a bad breakup, so i think i'll be getting my totters pierced once it's over. he never let me get them =P


----------



## User93 (Jun 4, 2008)

Me & my favorite earrings


----------



## Nails (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha, gotta love a thread that gets 177 views and 9 responses!!


----------



## Jot (Jun 6, 2008)

Haven't got a picture but i got my tragus pierced yesterday and love it


----------



## Growing Wings (Jun 6, 2008)

My first microdermal.  This pic was taken when it was just 3 days old.


----------



## Calhoune (Jun 7, 2008)

The other thread was called ink and steel, so yes it was for posting piercings too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















I have:
Ears
5x lobe
1x helix
2x inner conch

Face
1x labret
1x nostril 
1x tounge

Body
2x nipples (sorry can't show!)
1x navel (don't have a good picture)

I _had:_
+ 1 nostril
1x smiley 
1x anti tragus 
1x tragus
1x industrial


----------



## Traversant (Jun 7, 2008)

I have two in each ear, and a nose stud (I've changed to a smaller one since this photo). Used to have my navel pierced also but I let it close up. 











I love seeing all you guys' piercings!! Makes me wish I had big enough balls to get more, but alas, after my nose I vowed to never get another because it hurt so %^$%&%# much!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't have a picture, but I have my belly button pierced.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 21, 2008)

Im curious to see how a belly button piercing looks after you give birth..  Does it get stretched out... ouch...


----------



## concertina (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_My first microdermal.  This pic was taken when it was just 3 days old.
_

 
WOW! That isn't swollen AT ALL!! 

I'm really interested in getting a microdermal. Could I PM you about yours (pain level, healing time, care, etc)?


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 19, 2008)

*wearing my fiance's glasses. hehe.

I have my center lip/labret whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pierced. I like wearing a curved barbell, then it looks like I have a vertical labret!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Im curious to see how a belly button piercing looks after you give birth..  Does it get stretched out... ouch..._

 
nah, for me it went right back to shape and i had my ring out for over six months. i'm gonna try and get a pic up before the day is over but if not i have the belly piercing and a nose piercing.
for all those that have a nose piercing did you have the single teardrop fall or were you a trooper? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i swear when that needle went in and that teardrop came down it was the hottest tear that has ever come from my eye.


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

i have my nose pierced. I don't have a picture.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 18, 2008)




----------

